# Hello everyone. Im new and like to introduce myself



## treasuretigress (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi folks to everyone. I'm Nan and of course like the rest of you I luv cats. I have two of my own , one is 16 and the other 6. I raised and nursed the younger one from very small (1-2 days old). It was like having and infant all over again - but it was worth it. He's an awesome fellow and a great little companion.

_Link and account name removed no advertising- Zalensia_
Nice meeting you and bye for now


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Please take a few minutes to read over our forum rules-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=508


----------



## treasuretigress (Sep 5, 2005)

*My apologies*

Please accept my apologies for posting that link. 

Have a nice day


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum I'm HEYHWA.

-HEYHWA


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard, post pictures soon


----------



## treasuretigress (Sep 5, 2005)

*NO pics yet.*

Tried to post pics but sorry didnt work.[/url]


----------



## treasuretigress (Sep 5, 2005)

*Pics*


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! Your kitties are adorable.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG, your first kitty looks like my Baby! 8O :lol: What is his/her name? Welcome btw  .


----------



## treasuretigress (Sep 5, 2005)

*First fellow is Tiger*

He's the suck, raised from very small and thinks he's our fourth child. 
Paddy is the older - now 16, a Christmas gift to our children. Kids ask where we got him, it just drives them nuts when I say "Santa brought him".


----------



## treasuretigress (Sep 5, 2005)

*Desnbaby you are right.*

OMG they do look alike.


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow! Nice pictures! Welcome to CF, treasuretigress! Enjoy your stay.

RC


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your cats are beautiful! Welcome.


----------

